# Cold Water Shrimp



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or seen these COLD water clean up crew members ?.
I can only think they may be baby crayfish.

Paul


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I've never heard of actual cold water ones.

But a few neocaradina species can thrive in cooler waters.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

yes but not designed for goldfish bowls / tanks in unheated conservatories.

60-65f minimum i suggest.

Pets at Home are selling them at £5.00 each and I had never seen them before in cold water.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds like they've mucked up... as usual.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Are they not just ghost shrimps? (Palaemonetes spp, I think, according to google). They can survive in cold, warm, marine and freshwater. They're the feeder-type shrimps


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

They only last a few weeks in fresh water though.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> They only last a few weeks in fresh water though.


Good point... I've only ever handled them for feeding! However, do take this into account Matt :whistling2:



Paul B said:


> *Pets at Home *are selling them at


:lol2:


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

hi ashmash do you no where i can get these shrimps from years ago i could get them from where i was working at 5p each now ive been every place poss to get some for my turtles ?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

ryanthepet said:


> hi ashmash do you no where i can get these shrimps from years ago i could get them from where i was working at 5p each now ive been every place poss to get some for my turtles ?


I've noticed maidenhead aquatics often sell them. : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

ryanthepet said:


> hi ashmash do you no where i can get these shrimps from years ago i could get them from where i was working at 5p each now ive been every place poss to get some for my turtles ?


Hey. Erm, I am not sure. Just try your LRS. Mine used to sell them in bags as feeders, for a quid or so, for a bag full


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Esfa said:


> They only last a few weeks in fresh water though.



Not really, I bought too many for my reef and threw half of them in a tub in the garden. A few are still there over 6 months later


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

*River Shrimp. Deffo brackish.*

It depends where you live.
I can get them in the shop and intend to create a tank specially for them.
Or
waterworld on the m25 at Enfield freezywater (J24) I think. do them but they sell out quickly.

£ 1.50 for a bag of about 100 I think.

Paul


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Not really, I bought too many for my reef and threw half of them in a tub in the garden. A few are still there over 6 months later


Sooo many shrimp are sold as "ghost shrimp", though. :lol2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

ryanthepet said:


> hi ashmash do you no where i can get these shrimps from years ago i could get them from where i was working at 5p each now ive been every place poss to get some for my turtles ?


Where are you? I have seen them at most aquariums I go to at around 10p each (thats inflation for you lol)


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I am in East London (Chingford) and its River Shrimp I am talking about.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Yes its river shrimp. I found the last 2 dead today, water was too cold now i think. 7 or 8 months in a tub of rainwater, not bad.


----------

